# HS 1132 Left Track not Turning



## Vega (Nov 24, 2016)

Out using the blower today and suddenly the left track stopped turning. The right side runs normally. Any thoughts?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The drive sprocket pin likely broke off.
Check and compare it to the right side.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yip thats what it is,,,the pins broke off,,,, if you havent got one you can temp use a thick nail and buckle the end over so it wont fall out,,did that before till I had to run get one


----------



## Vega (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks, that did the trick. The other side was also just about to break too.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Vega said:


> Thanks, that did the trick. The other side was also just about to break too.


Glad to know that it's fixed.
:blowerhug:


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Glad to know that it's fixed.
> :blowerhug:


Right on you use the nail temp or get proper pins


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Vega said:


> Thanks, that did the trick. The other side was also just about to break too.


remember to put in the proper pins as soon as possible. they are supposed to break before you break something more expensive in your tranny.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> remember to put in the proper pins as soon as possible. they are supposed to break before you break something more expensive in your tranny.


Yes thats right,,,4 inch nails dont break off so easily,,just a tempary fix


----------

